# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  فرانكفورت يتقدم للمركز الثاني في الدوري الألماني

## جوانا

تقدم فريق اينتراخت فرانكفورت الى المركز الثاني في دوري الدرجة الاولى الالماني لكرة القدم بعد بايرن ميونيخ المتصدر اثر تعادله مع مضيفه بوخوم بدون أهداف في افتتاح مباريات الجولة السادسة للبطولة يوم الجمعة. 
وسنحت لفرانكفورت افضل فرص للتسجيل خلال المباراة لكن لاعب الوسط الكسندر ماير اهدر فرصتين من ضربتي رأس في الشوط الاول واضاع يوانيس امانتيديس فرصتين اخريين في الشوط الثاني. 
واصيب ماركوس برويل حارس فرانكفورت بجرح في رأسه بعد اصطدامه بمارسيل مالتريتس مدافع بوخوم في الدقيقة 34 وخرج من الملعب بعد الشوط الاول ليحل محله اوكا نيكولوف. 
ورفع فرانكفورت رصيده بعد التعادل الى 11 نقطة متساويا مع بايرن صاحب الصدارة الذي سيلاقي كارلسروهه بعد غد الاحد بينما تقدم بوخوم الى المركز الثامن برصيد ثماني نقاط. 
وسيستضيف فيردر بريمن فريق شتوتجارت حامل اللقب في ابرز لقاءات يوم السبت بالدوري الالماني.

----------

